

Tumblr Makes Its Firehose Available - RonileSille13
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/04/17/gnip-unlocks-real-time-social-data-from-tumblrs-50-million-blogs/

======
rdl
What fraction of tumblr content (by byte, blog, post, whatever) is porn?

